# invitation holders of October 21st invitation round



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

Hi friends,

just now, i got the invitation, yahhooooo. and i wish all you people who got invites to join here so that we can track our status and help each other.

I am now on cloud nine to share that i got invited.

Please post your comments and share your happy news here.

Wam regards,
sathiya


----------



## SaiSundara (May 13, 2013)

sathiyaseelan said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> just now, i got the invitation, yahhooooo. and i wish all you people who got invites to join here so that we can track our status and help each other.
> 
> ...


HI Sathiya

Congratulations!!! Great to know that you got the invite... All the best for the next steps....

Thanks


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

SaiSundara said:


> HI Sathiya
> 
> Congratulations!!! Great to know that you got the invite... All the best for the next steps....
> 
> Thanks


hi buddy,

thank you very much for your wishes and i hope everything will be on the right track.

wish you the same that you will get the invite soon.

Regards,
sathiya


----------



## aam04 (Oct 10, 2013)

sathiyaseelan said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> just now, i got the invitation, yahhooooo. and i wish all you people who got invites to join here so that we can track our status and help each other.
> 
> ...


congrats dude


----------



## Ishot557 (Jul 23, 2013)

Congrats everyone who got invited. Especially to ones who been waiting since june.

Just received my invitation! !


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

aam04 said:


> congrats dude


Thanks friend.

Wish you will also get your invite soon.

regards,
sathiya


----------



## ccham (Jul 22, 2013)

Ishot557 said:


> Congrats everyone who got invited. Especially to ones who been waiting since june.
> 
> Just received my invitation! !


congratzzz !!! finally it has entered to the june


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

Ishot557 said:


> Congrats everyone who got invited. Especially to ones who been waiting since june.
> 
> Just received my invitation! !


hi buddy,

congrats and i wish that further steps will be smoother and easier to us.

All the best,
sathiya


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

ccham said:


> congratzzz !!! finally it has entered to the june


ccham

At every invite, you accurately analyse. Good catch. So we know the evidence for June 7th now. So May to June 7. Which means, they increase atleast by one month. Which means, in 2-3 rounds at worst case we should be invited. I do not know about your EOI date, I think you are a bit ahead of me, I am Aug 1st week. Mine would be in 3rd round from now if it goes in the same way. 

Best regards,
JR


----------



## anhalim (Jul 15, 2013)

Ishot557 said:


> Congrats everyone who got invited. Especially to ones who been waiting since june.
> 
> Just received my invitation! !


Congrats :cheer2:, ru with 60 points? if yes then it's very good news for 60 pointers in queue.


----------



## ccham (Jul 22, 2013)

jre05 said:


> ccham
> 
> At every invite, you accurately analyse. Good catch. So we know the evidence for June 7th now. So May to June 7. Which means, they increase atleast by one month. Which means, in 2-3 rounds at worst case we should be invited. I do not know about your EOI date, I think you are a bit ahead of me, I am Aug 1st week. Mine would be in 3rd round from now if it goes in the same way.
> 
> ...


thanks dude. yes i'm little bit ahead with EOI date 13 july but i am going through 489FS however i believe that there are no much differences for 489FS in invitation rounds so hope to get invite within 2/3 rounds same as you guys


----------



## verg (Oct 14, 2013)

F yeah, I got it!


----------



## vijay_239939 (Jul 4, 2011)

congrats satya finally long wait has come to an end for you!!


----------



## pjs (Jul 30, 2012)

sathiyaseelan said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> just now, i got the invitation, yahhooooo. and i wish all you people who got invites to join here so that we can track our status and help each other.
> 
> ...


oh WOW... Congrats Sathiya. Wish you to get your visa granted soon with no issues. cheer2:


----------



## hl13 (Oct 4, 2013)

sathiyaseelan said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> just now, i got the invitation, yahhooooo. and i wish all you people who got invites to join here so that we can track our status and help each other.
> 
> ...


Congratulation...arty:


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

ccham said:


> thanks dude. yes i'm little bit ahead with EOI date 13 july but i am going through 489FS however i believe that there are no much differences for 489FS in invitation rounds so hope to get invite within 2/3 rounds same as you guys


True, 489 is same as 189 invite as they both share. PR wise as per the fact, 189 is better as you know too. Anyway lets wait for our turn. So if it goes in same way, you should get in the 2nd round from now (i.e Nov last round). 

Best regards,
JR


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

hl13 said:


> Congratulation...arty:


hi pjs, vijay and hi13,

I thank you very much for your support and wishes. your wishes have made my dream true and hope that your dreams will become reality very soon.

Be positive always independent of the situation you are surrounded in after all this is not the end of the world. Pjs and hi13, for sure, you two will get invites soon. 

Regards,
sathiya


----------



## hl13 (Oct 4, 2013)

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi pjs, vijay and hi13,
> 
> I thank you very much for your support and wishes. your wishes have made my dream true and hope that your dreams will become reality very soon.
> 
> ...


Thanks much Sathiya, I would like to see change in your signature, I don't like crossed fingers for EOI any more?? hahaha......


----------



## hl13 (Oct 4, 2013)

hl13 said:


> Thanks much Sathiya, I would like to see change in your signature, I don't like crossed fingers for EOI any more?? hahaha......


sorry Invitation.....


----------



## jack777 (Sep 26, 2013)

sathiyaseelan said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> just now, i got the invitation, yahhooooo. and i wish all you people who got invites to join here so that we can track our status and help each other.
> 
> ...


Congrats mate. I've seen you for a bit in the forum with the upgrade to 65 points. Hearty wishes


----------



## kami_71 (Sep 21, 2013)

Congratulations. Are u applying under 189 or 190? I heard that they start giving preference to 189 again.

Kamran


----------



## samkalu (Dec 12, 2012)

sathiyaseelan said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> just now, i got the invitation, yahhooooo. and i wish all you people who got invites to join here so that we can track our status and help each other.
> 
> ...


Congrats sathya. Happy for you. Few questions to ask. You have 5years of exp by 31st aug right? Will the 2years deduction affect the application? I will be getting 5yrs this nov 3rd. Meaning I will get 65. With the current situation I must get a invite by then. What are ur thoughts on the exp reduction.


----------



## nithin (May 27, 2013)

Congrats Sathya on your invitation. 

I was hoping you could answer a silly question i have. Do we need to monitor skillselect to check if we have received an invitation or do we get a email about the invitation?


----------



## nickstv12 (Aug 25, 2013)

Ishot557 said:


> Congrats everyone who got invited. Especially to ones who been waiting since june.
> 
> Just received my invitation! !


Congrats Ishot557..

can you please tell how many points you have on your EOI for 189 visa??

Thanks,
Nick.


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

nithin said:


> Congrats Sathya on your invitation.
> 
> I was hoping you could answer a silly question i have. Do we need to monitor skillselect to check if we have received an invitation or do we get a email about the invitation?


hi nithin,

it is highly recommended to login into skill select and check its status as it is true that sometimes, because of system'r error, you may not get invitation email on your personal email id.

I checked the skill select at 6:30 and it was invited and also got an email at 6:44.

So, look for skill select's account rather than relying on personal email id.

Sathiya


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

samkalu said:


> Congrats sathya. Happy for you. Few questions to ask. You have 5years of exp by 31st aug right? Will the 2years deduction affect the application? I will be getting 5yrs this nov 3rd. Meaning I will get 65. With the current situation I must get a invite by then. What are ur thoughts on the exp reduction.


hi samkalu,

thanks for your greetings and i received the skills assessment from EA and not from ACS and hence there is no worry for experience. I got all my work experience skilled.

with 65 points, definitely, you will get an invite within couple of rounds itself and i am glad the my predictions for software engineers has come true.

all the best,
sathiya


----------



## samkalu (Dec 12, 2012)

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi samkalu,
> 
> thanks for your greetings and i received the skills assessment from EA and not from ACS and hence there is no worry for experience. I got all my work experience skilled.
> 
> ...


Thanks.do u think I should go for the 65 with my old acs? Or go for a fixed end date on my current employment so I will have 60 until I get an invite, which will take another month or two,. Just trying to make the right decision. My 5yrs completes this nov.


----------



## Thepan (Oct 21, 2013)

Hi Friends, I am new to this forum. 

I am also waiting for my invitation, applied EOI on 12th July with 60 points, not sure how long still need to wait for an invitation. Happy that 60 pointers are started to get invitation from last round. 

All the best everyone, hope we will get invite soon, and congrats for the ones who got invitation.


----------



## ccham (Jul 22, 2013)

samkalu said:


> Thanks.do u think I should go for the 65 with my old acs? Or go for a fixed end date on my current employment so I will have 60 until I get an invite, which will take another month or two,. Just trying to make the right decision. My 5yrs completes this nov.


hi,

if you change it then your EOI affected date will be change accordingly because i don't think that you can change your experiences without a point change, however all the people, who got invited yesterday with 60 points, should have OLD ACS letters so this case totally depend on CO. still we saw only few cases in the forum but there may be more at outside. but i saw your EOI date as 24 july, at this rate you could get invited within 2 rounds. but if you set fixed date for current employment, it's just like you had left the job on particular day so you may have to give service letter according to that.


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

samkalu said:


> Thanks.do u think I should go for the 65 with my old acs? Or go for a fixed end date on my current employment so I will have 60 until I get an invite, which will take another month or two,. Just trying to make the right decision. My 5yrs completes this nov.


hi buddy,

if your old ACS is valid, then you can go with old ACS. If it's validity is expired, then don't claim experience with that letter.

If you currently work in a company, then leave the last date of employment blank. Don't fix it up with a date until you leave the present job. If you get 5 more points in November, just wait, for sure, you will get an invite.

All the best,
sathiya


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

hl13 said:


> Thanks much Sathiya, I would like to see change in your signature, I don't like crossed fingers for EOI any more?? hahaha......


hi buddy,

After the request received from my die-hard fans (like you, ha ha ha), i updated my signature and is given below.

Hope and wish you will get a golden opportunity to update your signature as well soon.

Regards,
sathiya


----------



## DanishHaider (Aug 22, 2013)

sathiyaseelan said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> just now, i got the invitation, yahhooooo. and i wish all you people who got invites to join here so that we can track our status and help each other.
> 
> ...


congratulations sathiya......


----------



## DanishHaider (Aug 22, 2013)

Ishot557 said:


> Congrats everyone who got invited. Especially to ones who been waiting since june.
> 
> Just received my invitation! !


Congratulations Ishot......


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

jack777 said:


> Congrats mate. I've seen you for a bit in the forum with the upgrade to 65 points. Hearty wishes


hi friend,

thanks a lot for your greetings and yes, i got 5 more points on 31/08/2013 for completion of 5 years. I am happy now to receive precious wishes from good people like you.

Wish you the same,

sathiya


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

DanishHaider said:


> congratulations sathiya......


hi friend.

thanks a lot for your wishes. your greetings are very valuable to me.

wish you also to get invited very soon.

Regards,
sathiya


----------



## Ishot557 (Jul 23, 2013)

DanishHaider said:


> Congratulations Ishot......


Thanks Danish!!


----------



## anhalim (Jul 15, 2013)

nickstv12 said:


> Congrats Ishot557..
> 
> can you please tell how many points you have on your EOI for 189 visa??
> 
> ...


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...nwards-60-pointers-join-here.html#post1299946


----------



## Shreyas (Aug 28, 2013)

sathiyaseelan said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> just now, i got the invitation, yahhooooo. and i wish all you people who got invites to join here so that we can track our status and help each other.
> 
> ...


Congo congo dude.. A good news to read, especially on boring Monday at work.


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

Shreyas said:


> Congo congo dude.. A good news to read, especially on boring Monday at work.


hi shreyas,

thanks a lot for sparing time to pour wishes on me. I really appreciate your greetings.

Will do update about the status of my visa as well.

Sathiya


----------



## pjs (Jul 30, 2012)

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi friend,
> 
> thanks a lot for your greetings and yes, i got 5 more points on 31/08/2013 for completion of 5 years. I am happy now to receive precious wishes from good people like you.
> 
> ...


Sathiya,
I have a question.So you were in 60 points before 31/08 and gained 5 points after 31/08 for 5 yrs experience and you stood at 65 right?
Can you please tell me what your ACS assessment was? did they provide you the letter considering your exp from 2008 itself or did they deduct any 2yrs experience?

Thanks, PJS.


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

pjs said:


> Sathiya,
> I have a question.So you were in 60 points before 31/08 and gained 5 points after 31/08 for 5 yrs experience and you stood at 65 right?
> Can you please tell me what your ACS assessment was? did they provide you the letter considering your exp from 2008 itself or did they deduct any 2yrs experience?
> 
> Thanks, PJS.


hi pjs,

fortunately (to me), my skills assessment authority is engineers Australia and not ACS as a result, there is no point in the reduction work experience. EA is generous enough to award all experience as "skilled one" whereas ACS is not. 
You are right that on 09/07/2013 i lodged my EOI with 60 points and after the completion of 5 years, i gained 5 extra points for work experience making my scores 65 with which i got invite yesterday.

Regards,
sathiya


----------



## pjs (Jul 30, 2012)

oofff. ACS is all that who deducts this 2yr in experience. I hate this!!

Anyway, thanks for your reply, Sathiya.


----------



## viralsagar20 (Apr 18, 2013)

Reading through all the posts.. there are applicants, for which DIAC is rejecting applications, as they have not shown right work exp. DIAC is cutting down their Work Exp v/s ACS. I am really in a confused state of mind. When I received my ACS skill assessment, it states as below 

Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261314 (Software Tester) of the ANZSCO Code.

The following employment after July 2012 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261314 (Software Tester) of the ANZSCO Code.

I am working continuously from June 2006 till date.. I have read in some tread that they will calculate from July 2006 + Six years i.e. July 2012 because ACS criteria is 6+ years work exp as Software Tester to assess as suitable


So I mailed ACS back, ask them why and how is after July 2012 is considered to Equate an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261314 (Software Tester) of the ANZSCO Code

They replied stating, since I have Bachelor in Non ICT degree with no Major or Minor ICT subjects, Then ACS criteria is 6+ years work exp as Software Tester to assess as suitable

Please advise, what should I claim including July 2006 to July 2012 & till date OR July 2012 to till date 

As on attached pdf of Criteria to ACS, I need to have 6 + years of Nominated Work Exp to pass the skill assessment 

My Thought process : ACS criteria of 6+ Years of work exp for a Non ICT degree holder = ACS states applicant is suitable = I have 6+ years of work exp in Relevent ANZCO code.

http://acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_...f-Criteria.pdf

Now my question is How much work exp should I show in my EOI for Work Exp. 

ACS New Rules assessment of work experience

Having hard time with immigration, SC 189 refusal, experts please help


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

viralsagar20 said:


> Reading through all the posts.. there are applicants, for which DIAC is rejecting applications, as they have not shown right work exp. DIAC is cutting down their Work Exp v/s ACS. I am really in a confused state of mind. When I received my ACS skill assessment, it states as below
> 
> Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261314 (Software Tester) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> ...


Hi buddy,

well, let me anatomize your case.

Skills assessment for employment is based on various factors such as the number of subjects you studied related to the current occupation you work on, The comparison of current roles and responsibilities against that of aussie occupation, etc. 

For instance, if a engineering candidate with mechanical engineering discipline, just for an example, works as Software engineer after graduation, then do you think that in his curriculum he could have studied many ICT related subjects and experimented Software labs? The answer is no, He, following graduation, after joining the company only, initiated learning ABC's of coding for instance. So, ACS thinks that a Non ICT degree holder needs at least 4/6 years to gain profound technical competencies to be called "skilled professional". This actually varies from one candidate to another and one profile to other. 

Let's take information technology in engineering degree as another example where the candidate after studies works as Software engineer and he already covered many of his subjects and labs under the same profile, i mean Software programming, C, C++ and other software associated subjects. Hence, ACS feels that only 2 years are needed for this candidate to gain skilled level. That's why they deduct only 2 years in this case.

For another case, where a fellow works as software engineer following the completion of ECE degree that has a decent number of software programming subjects. So, this case could be the deduction of 4 years as to acquire skilled levels.

Hope you understand it.

In your case, they clearly mentioned that your skilled employment starts after July, 2012 amd hence you must claim points for work experience only after this time. If you work till now, your work experience is 1 year and 2 months roughly to which you get 0 points. If candidates who wre barking up the wrong tree might have received the negative outcome on their visa grants.

So, your skilled experience starts from August, 2012 for your case and claim only this work exp in your eoi and visa application. If so, no need to worry.

Regards,
sathiya


----------



## jack777 (Sep 26, 2013)

viralsagar20, could you mention what was your bachelors in and what were your subjects.


----------



## jack777 (Sep 26, 2013)

pjs said:


> oofff. ACS is all that who deducts this 2yr in experience. I hate this!!
> 
> Anyway, thanks for your reply, Sathiya.


Yup just ACS cutting off experience. I guess it might be due to the huge inflow on candidates in computer science.


----------



## viralsagar20 (Apr 18, 2013)

sathiyaseelan said:


> Hi buddy,
> 
> well, let me anatomize your case.
> 
> ...



Thanks a Ton Sathiya..

I mean.. it makes sense what you are saying but As on attached pdf of Criteria to ACS, I need to have 6 + years of Work Exp to pass the skill assessment in *Nominated ANZCO Code *

My Thought process : ACS criteria of 6+ Years of work exp for a Non ICT degree holder = ACS states applicant is suitable = I have 6+ years of work exp in Relevent ANZCO code.

http://acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_...f-Criteria.pdf


----------



## viralsagar20 (Apr 18, 2013)

jack777 said:


> viralsagar20, could you mention what was your bachelors in and what were your subjects.



I have in Bachelor in Commerce and PG Diploma in Business Management


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

viralsagar20 said:


> Thanks a Ton Sathiya..
> 
> I mean.. it makes sense what you are saying but As on attached pdf of Criteria to ACS, I need to have 6 + years of Work Exp to pass the skill assessment in *Nominated ANZCO Code *
> 
> ...


Hi buddy,

i strongly trust that this is the mistake committed by majority of the candidates whose visas were refused stating the work experience deduction. See, you y=have to enter the employment in EOI and click "yes or no" for the question "whether this employment is closely related to nominated occupation", here you must indicate "no" until your experience is skilled one. To you, for employment till July 2012, you must choose "no" and "yes" after this period. This is where, i guess, many candidates fail to mark in.

See, only skilled and relevant employment can be warded points for and not the irrelevant or unskilled ones. So, understand well that you must enter the employment as skilled one only after the period they mentioned in skills assessment letter. Otherwise, be ready to face the heat in the form of visa rejection, sorry to say this. The immigration involves a bundle and why don't you commit yourself mistakes.

Sathiya


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

IT is almost dead by shocking news of ACS and immigration policy in Aus now a dayz..
Better to assess degree with EA or VETASSES in different occupation.


----------



## viralsagar20 (Apr 18, 2013)

jayptl said:


> IT is almost dead by shocking news of ACS and immigration policy in Aus now a dayz..
> Better to assess degree with EA or VETASSES in different occupation.


Thats a Great Idea but I have already got my ACS assessment and What if VETASSESS rejects my application on ACS Assessment ?


----------



## pjs (Jul 30, 2012)

Has anyone received invite for System Analyst (261112) in this Oct-21 invitation round?

Thanks,
PJS


----------



## hl13 (Oct 4, 2013)

*Business Analyst (261111) Oct-21 invitation round*

Has anyone received invite for Business Analyst (261111) in this Oct-21 invitation round?


----------



## aam04 (Oct 10, 2013)

hl13 said:


> Has anyone received invite for Business Analyst (261111) in this Oct-21 invitation round?


hi,
how much points did you claim in your EOI?


----------



## hl13 (Oct 4, 2013)

I have applied on 28th September with 65 points


----------



## aam04 (Oct 10, 2013)

hl13 said:


> I have applied on 28th September with 65 points


hi yes im in the exact same position as you are, same points and eoi date. No invite hoping for 4th Nov round now. Did you apply for any state sponsorship?


----------



## depende (Apr 18, 2013)

aam04 said:


> hi yes im in the exact same position as you are, same points and eoi date. No invite hoping for 4th Nov round now. Did you apply for any state sponsorship?


Hi Aam04,

Do you think if I'm applying (261111) for state sponsorship(190 visa) with 65 points (included 5 points from state sponsorship) my possibilites are higher to get an invitation as with 60 points and waiting for 189 visa invitation?


----------



## dchiniwal (May 20, 2013)

@depende, suggest you verify if the states are sponsoring for 2611 code. As far as i have been following, most of the states specially the Victoria has stopped for this year. 
With 65 points, i believe you should get an invite in the second rounds of Nov or if there are not many who have applied (which I do not expect) you may expect in 1st round of Nov. considering if you have applied in Sept second half.

To answer your question, if you can get the state sponsorship, yes chances of getting an invite are brighter with 70 points. Refer to my signature and timelines, to give you an idea. Though I had applied under 189. With SS, your grant should be faster.


----------



## kuljit_in14 (Jan 16, 2012)

sathiyaseelan said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> just now, i got the invitation, yahhooooo. and i wish all you people who got invites to join here so that we can track our status and help each other.
> 
> ...


Hi Sathiya
I also got the invitation on the same date. However i am in big trouble as i am getting an error when applying for the visa in skillselect. The error is "Service temporarily unavailable. Please try again later" and is on page 7 of 17. I am not able to go through the application and lodge it. If anyone from the group having same problem or anyone knows about the solution. KINDLY HELP


----------



## aam04 (Oct 10, 2013)

dchiniwal said:


> @depende, suggest you verify if the states are sponsoring for 2611 code. As far as i have been following, most of the states specially the Victoria has stopped for this year.
> With 65 points, i believe you should get an invite in the second rounds of Nov or if there are not many who have applied (which I do not expect) you may expect in 1st round of Nov. considering if you have applied in Sept second half.
> 
> To answer your question, if you can get the state sponsorship, yes chances of getting an invite are brighter with 70 points. Refer to my signature and timelines, to give you an idea. Though I had applied under 189. With SS, your grant should be faster.


hi,
yes SS for vic really sux , they are not accepting any 2611 applicants , i had 70 points and was rejected. Best chance is for 189 now. Dont get demotivated.


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

kuljit_in14 said:


> Hi Sathiya
> I also got the invitation on the same date. However i am in big trouble as i am getting an error when applying for the visa in skillselect. The error is "Service temporarily unavailable. Please try again later" and is on page 7 of 17. I am not able to go through the application and lodge it. If anyone from the group having same problem or anyone knows about the solution. KINDLY HELP


hi buddy,

i would like you to follow the below links and post your queries there and i am sure your query will be addressed well. 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au.../196210-2013-189-190-visa-applicants-266.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ralia/121243-189-190-invitations-holders.html

Regards,
sathiya


----------



## goodguy2 (Oct 11, 2013)

sathiyaseelan said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> just now, i got the invitation, yahhooooo. and i wish all you people who got invites to join here so that we can track our status and help each other.
> 
> ...




Dear Sathiya,


For some reason I didn’t see this thread “invitation holders of October 21st invitation round”..keenly.


As u already know I too have been granted an invitation on the October 21st … So I’m joining in as well.:horn:


Thanks for the 'like' in regards to the video I posted.


Hope ur application process is going well and waiting to to hear the good news soon.lane:



Thank you.


Mr Good Guy.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 04th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013* 
IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013* 
EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation 21st October 2013 * Visa Lodge ??? * PCC ??? * Med ??? * Case Officer ??? * Visa Grant ??? *
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## samkalu (Dec 12, 2012)

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi buddy,
> 
> i would like you to follow the below links and post your queries there and i am sure your query will be addressed well.
> 
> ...


Hey sathya

Hows your visa app submission going? Uploaded everything?


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

samkalu said:


> Hey sathya
> 
> Hows your visa app submission going? Uploaded everything?


Hi buddy,

thanks for asking me. I approached IDBI bank, from which i got debit card, to enhance the international transaction limit to 3 lacs Indian rupees so that i will be able to pay the visa fees and they said that it will be available within 4-5 working days. Hope i will be able to get this facility within a week at maximum and will immediately lodge the visa and start uploading the documents.

Meanwhile, i started gathering information about PCC and other information.

Parallel execution of variety of things is the key to diminish the visa processing times.

Wish you to get the invite soon.

Regards,
sathiya


----------



## kuljit_in14 (Jan 16, 2012)

samkalu said:


> Hey sathya Hows your visa app submission going? Uploaded everything?


thanks a lot Sathiya


----------



## goodguy2 (Oct 11, 2013)

samkalu said:


> Hey sathya
> 
> Hows your visa app submission going? Uploaded everything?




Hi samkalu,

Hope u the get the invite v soon.

Plz chk my timeline and u mite get an idea how long it takes for the assessment. 

If at all assessing authority needs more docs to be submitted, plz do that soon. Any delay by u wud result in the further assessment result delay.

In the meantime, I wud request everyone here to prepare some docs to get an understanding of what is reqd. Plz chk the two attachments (below the timeline). Hopefully this mite help.

Thank you.


Mr Good Guy.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 04th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013* 
IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013* 
EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation 21st October 2013 * Visa Lodge ??? * PCC ??? * Med ??? * Case Officer ??? * Visa Grant ??? *
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
View attachment SkilledMigration.doc


View attachment Form80.pdf


----------



## amoughnieh (Jul 5, 2013)

aam04 said:


> hi,
> yes SS for vic really sux , they are not accepting any 2611 applicants , i had 70 points and was rejected. Best chance is for 189 now. Dont get demotivated.


Why are you saying Victoria is not accepting 2611? I can see on their website they're still opening the doors for that occupation! See the link below

http://www.liveinvictoria.vic.gov.a...state-nomination-occupation-list-for-victoria

I too have applied for Victoria under 239914 (EDIT: 233914). How long did it take them before they sent you the rejection? Did they mention the reasons?


----------



## pjs (Jul 30, 2012)

Sathiya, I sent you a PM, can you please check?


----------



## aam04 (Oct 10, 2013)

amoughnieh said:


> Why are you saying Victoria is not accepting 2611? I can see on their website they're still opening the doors for that occupation! See the link below
> 
> State Nomination Occupation List for Victoria - Live in Victoria
> 
> I too have applied for Victoria under 239914 (EDIT: 233914). How long did it take them before they sent you the rejection? Did they mention the reasons?


they are only rejecting for 2611 category. I got rejection in exact 2 weeks. No reason mentioned.


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

pjs said:


> Sathiya, I sent you a PM, can you please check?


hi buddy,

i replied to your queries. Get back to me there via PM.

No worries when Sathiya is there, (ha ha ha)

Reagrds,
sathiya


----------



## nandini.nataraj (Jul 23, 2013)

Hi sathiyaseelan,

Congrats on the invite. I was not available all these days. Your optimism adds for the success...

All the best for VISA lodging. Between I want to share an info which you probably might know... You can use AMEX card (Corporate card) for lodging which is again limit less...

Reg PCC, it is a single day job in Passport office. In bangalore, appointment is a must for formality sake, you an walk in the very next day and it happens in 1 and half hrs.

Hope this helps.

Keep us posted with your updates... 

Regards,
Nandini


sathiyaseelan said:


> Hi buddy,
> 
> thanks for asking me. I approached IDBI bank, from which i got debit card, to enhance the international transaction limit to 3 lacs Indian rupees so that i will be able to pay the visa fees and they said that it will be available within 4-5 working days. Hope i will be able to get this facility within a week at maximum and will immediately lodge the visa and start uploading the documents.
> 
> ...


----------



## sumdur (Jul 11, 2013)

SkillSelect Invitations to apply to migrate - 21 October Round Results


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

nandini.nataraj said:


> Hi sathiyaseelan,
> 
> Congrats on the invite. I was not available all these days. Your optimism adds for the success...
> 
> ...


hi nandini,

thanks a lot for your wishes and valuable information. Although i know them, i9 really appreciate your time in sharing them with. I already requested IDBI bank to enhance the transaction limit on my debit card to 3 lacs Indian rupees and will get this within 2-3 working days, i suppose. PCC is easy to obtain following the appointment there in Trichy, where i got the passport.

once i lodge the visa, i will start PCC and medicals. Anyway, i wish you all the very best for your visa application.

Regards,
sathiya


----------



## muralirangana (Aug 1, 2013)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hello friends, am done with my ielts score..got 7 in each band..total 60 points applied for EOI ON OCT 19TH, may I know as 3rd Monday of oct is gone so this month allocation is done or not? wat is the cut off time for this month..
by the way am appling for 189 visa, system analyst. please help me out 


regards


Murali Srinivas R


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

muralirangana said:


> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Hello friends, am done with my ielts score..got 7 in each band..total 60 points applied for EOI ON OCT 19TH, may I know as 3rd Monday of oct is gone so this month allocation is done or not? wat is the cut off time for this month..
> by the way am appling for 189 visa, system analyst. please help me out
> ...


hi murali,

Your occupation that is business system analyst whose group code is 2611 is moving slowly because of huge competition among candidates within this profile. The last round that was held on 21st October observed the last candidate with 65 points and visa date of effect of 29/08/2013. Although your occupation has a decent number of invites per round under 189 and 489 visas (i guess it is about 20), the competition stills seems to be on the upper side. Hence, with 60 points, you may expect the invite, however, with delay.

I predict that in upcoming rounds, the number of candidates with 60 points invited, should commence within December, for your occupation. Hopefully, you may expect the invite in later months of this program year. However, why can't you explore other avenues to increase your points further. It could be through IELTS, or partner's qualification, etc.?

Regards,
sathiya


----------



## rroz (Aug 14, 2012)

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi murali,
> 
> Your occupation that is business system analyst whose group code is 2611 is moving slowly because of huge competition among candidates within this profile. The last round that was held on 21st October observed the last candidate with 65 points and visa date of effect of 29/08/2013. Although your occupation has a decent number of invites per round under 189 and 489 visas (i guess it is about 20), the competition stills seems to be on the upper side. Hence, with 60 points, you may expect the invite, however, with delay.
> 
> ...



Any hope for BA, 60 point, applied in July, 21. 
Still waiting, this time also they picked up 65 points candidates.
Anyone has idea, from when people with 60 points with same category are waiting..


----------



## goodguy2 (Oct 11, 2013)

sumdur said:


> SkillSelect Invitations to apply to migrate - 21 October Round Results






Dear Sumdur,


I just checked the skillselect site. For my Occupation till date 439 invites given. Prior to 21st October invite it was 369, meaning 70 (263111) people got the invite this time. On the 7th October invite, the number was 288...so that round 81 invites given to 263111. Thats a pretty percentage considering the total 189 invites of 950?


I wud be lodging my visa application in a day or two :juggle: 



Thank you.


Mr Good Guy.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 04th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013* 
IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013* 
EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation 21st October 2013 * Visa Lodge ??? * PCC ??? * Med ??? * Case Officer ??? * Visa Grant ??? *
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

rroz said:


> Any hope for BA, 60 point, applied in July, 21.
> Still waiting, this time also they picked up 65 points candidates.
> Anyone has idea, from when people with 60 points with same category are waiting..


hi buddy,

As i already indicated, the competition seems to be high for your occupation. however, you applied with 60 points on July, 2013 (this is very early and you can overpower 60 pointers lodged EOI after you and this number is huge). But, still 65 pointers are occupying the seats. I predict that until 1st/2nd round of December, 65 pointers will be in huge queue following which 60 pointers expect their turns. Don't loose hope yet i would like to recommend you to explore other avenues to enhance the feasibility of getting few more points like getting 7/8 bands in each section of IELTS, or getting partner's qualifications etc.

but, wait for few more rounds to see the rend of selection.

Sathiya


----------



## yangxh7 (Oct 29, 2013)

amoughnieh said:


> Why are you saying Victoria is not accepting 2611? I can see on their website they're still opening the doors for that occupation! See the link below
> 
> State Nomination Occupation List for Victoria - Live in Victoria
> 
> I too have applied for Victoria under 239914 (EDIT: 233914). How long did it take them before they sent you the rejection? Did they mention the reasons?


Hi amoughnieh,

Have you heard back from the Vic SS? I also applied for a Vic SS under 233914.

Cheers,
Brian


----------

